# White bass Nueces river-George West ?



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Any reports of run starting? What are water conditions like downstream of the Hwy 59 bridge toward Lake Corpus Christi. Was down a couple years ago and people were mowing under their lakeside and riverside properties. Is the lake (Corpus Christi) at normal level? Is Choke at normal level, letting out water? Thanks.


----------



## buckhunterof99 (Mar 23, 2013)

Went there Thursday (1-6-16) and only caught 17 keepers. I believe it's a little early still. Will probably try again in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Buckhunter, plenty of water ? did you launch a boat or fish from the bank. 17 keepers, I've done worse.


----------



## buckhunterof99 (Mar 23, 2013)

Oh yeah, plenty of water. About 5 foot higher than it was last year. Took my 19 foot shoalwater stealth and never once hit a log, sandbar, or even got a snag. Even saw a couple of boats that were bigger than mine. Had my best luck trolling with rattle traps. Might go back down there next weekend to take my old man and my girlfriend.


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Good news, thanks.


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

thanks for the report! I"ve been trying to get up there for a few weeks....agreed, 17 isn't a bad day; was there any size to them?

I will try to get up there one of the next few weekends, and I'll give a report here since you were kind enough to give one...
snookered


----------



## buckhunterof99 (Mar 23, 2013)

Here's what we caught that day. Biggest one was almost 16", the small one was 11".


----------



## buckhunterof99 (Mar 23, 2013)

Sorry out that. Dunno why/how the image showed up 3 times.


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Awesome, that's certainly enough fillets to stink up the grease. hopefully this weekend I'll get to get down there. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Wondering if the rain that came thru muddied up the Nueces, was thinking about going to see if we could find a fish tomorrow.


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

Postman said:


> Wondering if the rain that came thru muddied up the Nueces, was thinking about going to see if we could find a fish tomorrow.


 it did a bit....next couple of weeks as it settles should be good...
snookered


----------

